# anyone have this ? symptom or way of looking



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

Like the way of seeing first person seems new to me ,a thing you shouldn't notice or not care about, should seem natural to you from birth,Yet , its seems new , weird, strange when dp hit'd . .Also .im too self aware of my movements , like if i walk or something .

KINDA like in movies they have that first person effect, or the begining of rugrats cartoon, the intro. Not saying that the world doesnt seem real, just the way of seeing in first person always there , i have to be aware of it ,


----------



## Fernoso716 (Oct 13, 2012)

I definitely go thru this from sun up to sun down. Like im to aware of myself....I just want it to leave. Makes me question what is real


----------



## bubbins (Jan 24, 2013)

I have the self awarness thing to....Ultra awareness at times but the awareness is always there.....

.And inregards to..............Makes me question what is real ........It is real...it is a reality for us in the sense good or bad its what is felt........And can be dealt with accordingly......And are able to be not controled but lowered to a less detrimental level.....Well in my personal experience anyway.............Would be much better if real in the sense of can grab it and punch it in the face and say f###k off........................


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

I understand what you mean I question all my actions like i will pinch myself and question whether I actually felt that or I will have crazy thoughts like some days I feel like Im actually in a coma in some hospital bed somewhere and my thoughts are messed up because actual me is unconscious, or that I'm dead and don't know it, or that I'm hooked up to something like in the matrix haha all silly sounding i know and most of these thoughts have subsided but there are good days and bad days for me:]


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

> I understand what you mean I question all my actions like i will pinch myself and question whether I actually felt that or I will have crazy thoughts like some days I feel like Im actually in a coma in some hospital bed somewhere and my thoughts are messed up because actual me is unconscious, or that I'm dead and don't know it, or that I'm hooked up to something like in the matrix haha all silly sounding i know and most of these thoughts have subsided but there are good days and bad days for me:]


Pretty indicative of some degree of DP/DR, unless there's anything you've left out, its by no means the worst case I've heard of.

You can get better as I and many others have.

JJ


----------



## serial stranger (Feb 4, 2013)

As soon as you mentioned the Rugrats intro, I knew what you were talking about. My body feels so foreign to me. I feel trapped in it. I'm constantly looking down at my body and hands, and I just feel flabbergasted that it's all connected to me, and it's how I move through the world. It's so deeply unsettling to feel caged inside your body and stumbling around in awe than you can even move your limbs.


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

With DP your focus is always in your mind, because your mind is constantly screaming: I'm FUCKED UP! ANALYZE ME!

This "in your head" consciousness makes you analyze all your thoughts and actions. Distract yourself and direct your focus back outward into the real world and it will COMPLETELY go away until you focus on it again.


----------

